# Problems with Installing DLink DSL-2640B Modem/Router and Verizon DSL



## jt307 (Jan 25, 2008)

As stated I have Verizon DSL and after about 2.5 years my supplied Westell 327W Modem/Router/Gateway is dead.

Hating the thought of replacing the unit with a separate modem and router, I located the D-Link DSL-2640B and 3in1 unit to fill the void.

In set up the DSL Auto Connect failed, so after going the rounds with Verizon Tech Support to get the needed VPI (0) and VCI (35) numbers, and being told that my MAC ID on the new deviced didn't need to be registered with Verizon, I went about the manual set up. This included entering the VPI/VCI, selecting PPPOE, entering my verizon log in and password. Still though no connection.

Verizon, 1 tier 2 tier support has no idea what they are doing. First "tech" swore that no other device outside of westell could be used and that there were no such things as dsl modems made from other companies. Second tech gave me the VPI VCI but nothing more. 3rd tech no help.

D Link says VPI/VCI and log in password should complete the problem, and anything past that is on Verizons end.

The modem powers up, gets a solid green light on the DSL connection, but will not make a connection to the internet. Set up runs its course, I store the setting in the WAN table, and activate them. But nothing by way of rendering anything on the internet.

Have reset my password with Verizon to make sure I was entering the right info, so that is taken care of.

Any ideas out there??

To over spec you guys here it goes.

Old box Westell 327 W
New Box DLink DSL 2640B
Connection DSL 3.4MB Up 1.2Down
Installing with ethernet cat 5e cables onto PC running Win XP Home SP1.

Have wireless shut off for now.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## amy_dunes (Jan 7, 2009)

I got the same dsl router, and have also been going rounds with d-link support and verizon support. I ended up having to use my old westell modem and bridge it to my dsl -2640B router. Now I have the internet back but I can not connect to any of my wireless devices.


----------



## ThePythonicCow (Jan 8, 2009)

I just purchased a D-Link DSL-2320B modem (no router) to use on my
Verizon DSL line, and am seeing problems similar to what you are
reporting with the DSL-2640B Modem/Router.

The D-Link DSL sync light comes on solid, suggesting that there is low
level electrical/physical connectivity with Verizon over the phone line, but I
cannot seem to get the next level of protocol up, the ATM layer, to work,
regardless of what VPI/VCI settings I use, whether the 0/35 values we're
supposed to use or other. The auto-configure option on this DSL modem
steps through perhaps a dozen commonly used VPI/VCI settings, but can
get none of them to work.

Right now I am using an old (perhaps five years old) ZyXEL Prestige
Model 645 that I found in my closet that I used on some other DSL line
long ago. I had an Actiontec (I think it was GT724R ?) that worked for a
month, then went flakey and soon ceased to be able to get low level DSL
sync at all, so I threw it out, with considerable negative vigor.


----------



## ThePythonicCow (Jan 8, 2009)

I haven't tried them yet, but the following comments from a review of the D-Link DSL-2540B ADSL2/2+ Modem/Router on Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/review/R1LVVQS73UX3SI might help:

First of all auto-connect might not work for some people but manual configuration will work, the settings below is for verizon. I have verizon dsl with dhcp, no pppoe or pppoa, which means i get a dynamic ip address from verizon. I had to disconnect my old modem overnight so the IP address would be release from my old modem, and then plug in my new dlink modem and go into the dlink browser and create new wan setting and enter VPI=0, VCI=35,MAC encapsulation,Routing=LLC/SNAP Bridging,Obtain IP Address Automatically,Connection type=MER,Service name=mer_0_35(default),Servicd category=UBR(UBR without PCR),Service state=enabled, nat enabled,Firewall=enabled,IGMP Multicast enabled,wan service enabled, Quality of service=disabled, user/password=admin/admin to start.

Everything works great, and downloads faster than my crappy westell 327 modem/router. The port forwarding is under virtual server section which is weird.​


----------

